# Tire Chains



## westport109 (Jan 17, 2016)

Is there a comparison chart for tire chains? I did a search with no luck. I have a MF35 with 14.2x28. Chains listed in ad are 14.9x24.
Good price but couple hundred miles. A long way to go if wrong.
Anyone have a link? No pun intended.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I had gotten a set of chains with my tractor and they were not quite the write size. I had a bunch of small clevis so I cut and added or removed as necessary. So if they are a good price I would go for it. Add on the length and shorten on the width.


----------

